# NH/Maine Probation Officers



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what the physical requirements are for Maine and NH Probation officers are? Do they do the same Coopers standards as the Police jobs up there?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Disregard that, my application was rejected by NH due to "lack of required practical experience" and my Maine App was rejected on appeal for pretty much the same thing. Once again I feel like 4 years earning a BS in Criminal Justice isnt earning me sh*t in the real world. :?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

All law enforcement officers in the state of New Hmapshire must meet the physical standards set forth in by the Police Standards and Training Council (PSTC). So the answer is, Yes, they follow the Cooper Standards (35th percentile).


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Just a little insight.
NH will NOT hire from the outside.
They only tend to hire from their DOC.
I've only seen them hire for the the northern most boarder area because noone wanted the job.
They are more LE oriented than here.
Maine makes absolutly no money 11hr.
RI seems to be a pretty good gig. money is ok and they tend to give you a shot at interviews.


----------

